# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN #155 - White's Spot - Κάνηθος

## Awhite

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Στο WiND θα με βρείτε εδω: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12699
και στο ewn WiND :
http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=155

Βλέπω παραλία χαλκίδας, και εαν δεν κανω λάθος απο τον ιστό που έχω,
βλέπω όλη την χαλκίδα. Θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιοί είναι οι κόμβοι που θα μπορούσα να συνδεθω. 
Προς το παρών είδα τον PIT, του έχω στείλει πμ και περιμένω απάντηση.
Για τωρα μιλάω απλα για μια σύνδεση, αλλα εαν ευνοεί η θέση μου άνετα μπορώ να βοηθήσω και στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

Εχω στην κατοχή μου ενα AP900+, ενα περισσευμένο πιάτο, μπόλικη όρεξη και χρόνο μετά τις πανελλήνιες των ΤΕΕ.  :: 

ΟΙ νέες φωτογραφίες είναι εδώ.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει η παρουσία σου στην ανάπτυξη της περιοχής.
Ο Βασίλης (pit) θα σε βοηθήσει στα επόμενα βήματά σου, μόνο έχε λίγο υπομονή γιατί νομίζω οτι είναι εκτός Χαλκίδας αυτό το διάστημα.
Διόρθωσε το node id σου στο profile σου γιατί έτσι όπως είναι τώρα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σύγχιση...

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας αν και τα ειπαμε απο msn  ::  
Περιμενουμε τις foto απο την ταρατσα και την θεα που εχεις  ::

----------


## neo4

Καλως ηλθες φιλε μου  ::  
Αντε να μεγαλωνει η παρεα της Χαλκιδας  ::  
Οτι χρειαστεις ο ΡΙΤ θα σε κατατοπησει  ::  και γω με την σειρα μου οπου μπορω να βοηθησω  ::

----------


## Awhite

Φώτο time!
Τελικα, είχα πολύ καιρό να ανεβώ να δώ τι γίνεται. 
Απογοητεύτικα λιγάκι... αλλα δεν εγκαταλείπω την προσπάθεια.
Μπορώ να πω με αρκετή σιγουριά οτι είμαι σε καλό σημείο για να βοηθήσω τον καράμπαμπα, 
παρα την περιορισμένη ορατότητα που εχω με Χαλκίδα. 
Κατα τα άλλα... νομίζω οτι έχω οπτικη επαφή με τον spirosco2 που βρίσκεται στην Ν.Αρτάκη...

τέλως πάντων εδώ θα βρείτε τις φώτο...

Υ.Γ συγνώμη για τις μεγάλες φώτο, απλά δεν είχα χρόνο να της κανω μικρότερες.

----------


## liousis

Kαλώς τον....!!!

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη Καλησπερα.
Αποτι βλεπω στις φοτο ειμαστε λιγακι σε δυσκολη κατασταση. Με μενα μαλλον δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη.  ::  
Για μιλησε με τον Spirosco, και αν ειναι το ξαναβλεπουμε οταν γυρισω  ::  
Μην απογοητευεσαι ολλα θα γινουν.....  ::

----------


## spirosco

Απ'οτι φαινεται σε αυτη τη φωτο: http://dontbesoanalog.com/gallery/main. ... itemId=171
δεν υπαρχουν εμποδια (στο αριστερο μερος λιγο πανω απο τα κεραμιδια διακρινεται στο βαθος η κεραια κινητης στα Δυο βουνα. Εγω βρισκομαι λιγο πιο κατω και πιο αριστερα).

Βεβαια στα 6.5~7km δεν το συζηταμε καν για client συνδεση, και ειδικα με το dlinkaki.

Αν εχεις δυνατοτητα και ενδιαφερεσαι, θα σου προτεινα αφου γινει ενα καλο scan πρωτα απο τη ταρατσα σου, να αρχισεις να συγκεντρωνεις εξοπλισμο για 2 links τουλαχιστον.
Ενα για τη διασυνδεση σου με τον κορμο του δικτυου κι αλλο ενα π.χ. με antonisk7 ή kokkasgt2.

----------


## Awhite

Δεν υπαρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα το συζητήσουμε το θέμα.
Που θα μπορούσα να δώ παρομοια setups; για 2 links, να ξέρω περίπου
τι εξοπλισμός θα παίξει, και σε τι κόστος  :: 

επίσης δεν βρίσκω τον antonisk7...που είναι στο ewn ? :/

----------


## dti

O Αντώνης έχει τον κόμβο balibari (#47). 
Για εξοπλισμό το κλασικό setup είναι κάποιο ταρατσοπισί (από P3 στα 600 MHz και πάνω) με 256 MB RAM, miniPCI σε PCI adapters (είτε μονούς, είτε 1 τετραπλό) κάρτες Winstron CM9 και πιάτα 80 cm ή 100 cm (ανάλογα την απόσταση) με feeders του nvak.

----------


## Awhite

Μάλιστα, pretty standard stuff με λίγα λογια ε;  ::

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη σου εστειλα πμ με τα υλικα που χρειαζεσαι  ::  
Για οτι οπορια εχεις μπορεις να ρωτησεις  ::

----------


## antonisk7

παρών !!!  ::  

ότι χρειαστείς στη βοηθειά σου ! στείλε πμ η email, 

μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε και με το Βασίλη PIT να περάσουμε από την ταράτσα σου και να συνενοηθούμε τι σε βολεύει να κάνεις .

----------


## PIT

Αντωνη ανεβαινω στις 30 του μηνως Χαλκιδα οποτε κανονιζουμε!!!

----------


## PIT

Γιαννη καμε εναν κοπο και ανεβασε μερικες φωτο, γιατι τα λινκς που εδωσες δεν παιζουν  ::

----------

